# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  mbrojtja e gjuhes angleze me TOEFL, TOEIC, niveli c1

## Zysha

Pershendetje miq te dashur
une jam duke ndjekur shkollen e doktoratures dhe te gjithe e dime qe per tu diplomuar nevoitet mbrojtja e anglishtes. 
ne universitetin ku une ndjek studimet ne Durres niveli i mbrojtjes ne rregullore eshte c1, qe do te thot se per te mar diplomen duhet te mbroj gjuhen angleze me 950 pike,
gje qe eshte praktikisht e pamundur. Maksimumi qe une jam ne provim eshte 860.
Ju lutem me jepni ndonje ide

----------

